# Gurkha Titan Cigar Review - Great Experience



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great smoke that seem to last for hours. Sweet flavors of chocolate. The aroma was very nice.

Read the full review here: Gurkha Titan Cigar Review - Great Experience


----------

